# Buffed Werbeträger



## samuraji0815 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist es eigentlich gewünscht Seitens Buffed, wenn man sich als Werbeträger für euch anbieten würde? Z.B. Kenne ich einige die für Firmen Werbe auf T-Shirts umhertragen, ich dachte da eher an KfZ-Werbefolien/-Lackierungen, um Buffed noch weiter Werbemäßig aufzubauen.

Alles andere kann man ja klären, geht mir hier um das generelle Interesse.

MfG

Da-Samu


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du hier den richtigen Ansprechpartner finden wirst.

http://www.buffed.de/Kontakt/


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, aber Ausgaben für die Form der Eigenwerbung sind nicht vorgesehen.

Gruß


----------



## samuraji0815 (12. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------

